

Why did del.icio.us fail and what are the alternatives? - mike2477

I am currently working on what del.icio.us could have become if it wasn&#x27;t acquired by Yahoo (www.shelfbeta.com), I want to hear from others why they think it failed.<p>All thoughts welcome!
======
benologist
Delicious didn't fail, it was a successful startup that stayed relevant for
years after a decent acquisition, before fading away.

I can think of a bunch of reasons why it's no longer relevant:

\- Yahoo and many of their properties stagnated

\- mobile browsers didn't support bookmarklets and extensions that made
Delicious so easy

\- Facebook and Twitter became more convenient places for sharing links

\- browsers became "good enough" for archiving links because of syncing and
cross-device access

------
southpawgirl
Has Delicious failed? It might not be flavour of the month anymore (since a
long long time), and I don't know anyone who uses its social features. But as
a way to quickly access my bookmarks from any device, it still has a job and
it does perform it well. I like to be able to access my public links without
having to log in.

What is a partial failure, is the flat redesign. Very nice to look at, but
slightly infuriating to use, especially when adding a new bookmark.

------
RexRollman
>I am currently working on what del.icio.us could have become

That's already been done. It's called Pinboard.

~~~
a_voyager
I agree. Pinboard is extremely simple and fills my need for a Delicious
alternative.

------
meerita
Del.icio.us was a Good alternative to old Bookmarking system. I don't know the
current reasons they've killed but I suspect many of them related to non-
profitable platform, heavy use and management for sure.

Later, it clearly became unrelevant because right now all links are seamlessly
synced between devices without having to enter a website, right in the
browser. I guess the only one who doesn't is Firefox, but the rest they have
their own.

------
johneth
Just an FYI - if you leave the www. off your URL, a GoDaddy page appears.

